
Preparing for the Collapse of Digital Civilization - edent
http://shkspr.mobi/blog/2013/03/preparing-for-the-collapse-of-digital-civilization/
======
afreak
And here I was thinking it was about the collapse of the Internet should
another World War were to break out...

Isn't the take away from the Google Reader et al issues is that we shouldn't
leave our eggs in a single basket? And that we're better off not putting our
faith in a single free service to do our bidding?

~~~
edent
I think, to torturously extend the metaphor, that we shouldn't be putting eggs
in any baskets - we should keep our own hens.

Of course, you're still at risk that your hosting provider could die, or your
ISP could break etc.

~~~
TheCowboy
I don't think I'd recommend rsync as a replacement for Dropbox, as rsync isn't
as elegant and doesn't replicate the functionality of Dropbox. (I use and like
both tools.)

You might consider also recommending Unison as a Dropbox alternative rather
than rsync. Unison is probably better at multiway synchronization.

~~~
edent
Interesting. I thought Unison wasn't actively supported any more? It does look
like the better choice - although lacking in Android / iOS implementations
from what I see.

~~~
TheCowboy
I think it's supported, as there were updates for it last year, but just not
actively developed. The developers are working on another project called
Boomerang that's supposed to replace it(maybe?), but which hasn't seen an
update in years last I checked.

------
brennannovak
Perhaps most relevant to this issues is the social networking sites that are
large data silos owned by private companies. There is much movement towards a
more open, decentralized, and federated social web. Indie Web Camp is an
interesting group of people (which I proudly belong to) who care about and are
building tools to this pursuit - <http://indiewebcamp.com>

------
jasonkostempski
Step 1: Obtain and secure your very own web accessible server...

Fudge :/

~~~
echohead
Web accessible servers are cheap and easy to come by these days in the form of
cloud instances.

AWS will even give you the first one for free.

~~~
Teckla
The technical knowledge required to setup, secure, and maintain your own
server sets a pretty high bar. What's really needed is a turn-key solution.

